# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Robotics Lab, Florida Institute for Human & Machine Cognition (IHMC), Pensacola, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - ihmc.us

youtube.com/TheIHMC

facebook.com/TheIHMC

Florida Institute for Human & Machine Cognition (IHMC) on Wikipedia

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IHMC Robotics Lab - robots.ihmc.us

youtube.com/ihmcRobots

twitter.com/ihmcrobotics

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Participation in DARPA Robotics Challenge (DRC)

youtube.com/DRCihmcRobotics

Projects:

Nadia, humanoid robot

HexRunner (FastRunner, Planar Elliptical Runner), two-legged robots

Mina, robotic exoskeleton

----------


## Airicist

IHMC DRC Trials Preview 

 Published on Dec 17, 2013




> This video outlines ihmc's work with the Atlas robot supplied by Boston Dynamics for the DARPA Robotics Challenge. The video depicts ihmc's progress as of December 15th, 2013.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Robotics DRC Trials 

 Published on Feb 21, 2014




> This video depicts the Florida Institute for Human and Machine Cognition (ihmc) Robotics team and their experience at the Darpa Robotics Trials.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Robotics OpenHouse 2014 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> To celebrate the fifth annual National Robotics Week, IHMC's Robotics researchers welcomed the public on April 10th for an Open House event in hopes of inspiring young people to seek out careers in the fields of science, technology, engineering, and math. The family-friendly event encouraged scientific discovery through hands-on activities, challenges, and demonstrations while providing the opportunity to learn about robots from IHMC's researchers and educators.
> 
> Roughly 900 people from the local community walked through the lab during the open house, including 475 children. Visitors touring the lab had a chance to operate the Atlas robot through Dynamixel arms that scooped candy down a chute to them, as well as run down the street alongside the HexRunner fast-running prototypes. NASA-IHMC's X1 Exoskeleton was on display, giving visitors a look into a mobility assistance device for rehabilitation and exercise. The MicroAirVehicle team also had their quadcopters flying.
> 
> In addition to the general public open house event, IHMC also hosted a more technical special event during the day for nearly 200 local middle and high school students from robotics clubs at Tate High School, Niceville High School, Episcopal Day School, Newpoint School, Bailey Middle School, Navarre Homeschool Group, and UWF's IEEE Club. Students met with representatives from local organizations, including the Pensacola MESS Hall, Gulf Power, BEST Robotics, First Robotics, Mini Urban Challenge, Pensacola State College, and the University of West Florida. They learned about volunteer and internship opportunities in the Pensacola area, as well as numerous robotic competitions in which they could participate. Student teams from Pine Forest High and Niceville High also gave demonstrations of the robots that they designed and built at their schools.
> 
> Established by Congress in 2010 to raise awareness about robots and their important role in shaping the future of education, industry, and the U.S. economy, National Robotics Week brings together students, educators, and influencers who share a passion for robots and technology. Headed by founder and lead organizer, iRobot, along with support from IHMC and robot enthusiasts throughout the country, the tech-heavy week is all about celebrating the United States as a leader in robots technology development, educating the public about how robotics technology impacts society, and inspiring students of all ages to pursue careers in robotics and other science, technology, engineering, and math (STEM) related careers. In all, a record 225 events focused on 'everything robots' in 50 states.

----------


## Airicist

Shirley Pomponi: Telepresence and Robotics: New Paradigms for Ocean Exploration? 

Published on Nov 25, 2014




> Earth’s oceans cover more than 70% of our planet’s surface and constitute more than 95% of its biosphere. The ocean provides more than 50% of the oxygen we breathe, is a major driver of weather and climate, and is the source of food, energy, and cancer- fighting chemicals. Yet more than 95% of the world’s oceans remain unexplored. Ocean exploration and undersea research are changing, with an emphasis on more autonomous sampling and data collection and fewer opportunities for field-based experiences. Telepresence and robotics are currently complementing “manned” ocean exploration, but innovations in undersea technology will be required to increase the pace, scope, and efficiency of ocean exploration and to transform the way we explore. There are lessons to be learned from space exploration.
> 
> Dr. Shirley Pomponi is Research Professor and Executive Director of the NOAA Cooperative Institute for Ocean Exploration, Research, and Technology at Harbor Branch Oceanographic Institute, Florida Atlantic University, in Fort Pierce, Florida, and Professor of Marine Biotechnology in the Bioprocess Engineering Group at Wageningen University, Netherlands. She received her Ph.D. in Biological Oceanography from the University of Miami. Her research focuses on marine biotechnology, in general, and sponge systematics, cell and molecular biology, in particular. She has authored or co-authored more than 100 peer-reviewed scientific publications and is co-inventor on several patents. She has led numerous research expeditions worldwide and has made more than 300 dives in Harbor Branch’s Johnson-Sea-Link submersibles. Dr. Pomponi is a member of the Florida Oceans and Coastal Council and a member and trustee of the Women Divers Hall of Fame. She is currently co-chairing the National Academy of Sciences committee on the Decadal Survey of Ocean Sciences 2015.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Robotics DRC trials summary

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> This video is a 15 minute summary of the DARPA Robotics Trials held in December 2013, in which the Florida Institute for Human and Machine Cognition's Robotics team placed 2nd overall.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas experimental push recovery

Published on May 14, 2015




> Video demonstrating experimental push recovery and fall avoidance techniques on the Boston Dynamics Atlas Humanoid Robot at IHMC. Still some work to be done 
> 
> Robot is built by Boston Dynamics. Control algorithm is by IHMC. Video is real time.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Power

Published on May 20, 2015




> On June 5th and 6th, IHMC Robotics will join 23 other teams in Pomona, California to participate in the DARPA Robotics Challenge.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC DRC Finals Preview

Published on May 27, 2015




> IHMC DRC Finals preview. Hope to see you in California.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC DRC Finals Preview #2 (With surprise ending)

Published on May 28, 2015




> Packing up now. We hope to see you in California.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Robotics Challenge: Team IHMC's Atlas Robot

Published on Jun 27, 2015




> The DARPA Robotics Challenge challenged teams with designing and teaching robots to complete an obstacle course simulating a disaster relief scenario--a task more difficult than it sounds. We chat with Doug Steven of the Florida Institute for Human and Machine Cognition to learn how the IHMC team has programmed a Boston Dynamics Atlas robot to tackle the competition.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas running man and karate kid

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Atlas Humanoid Robot at IHMC doing some exercises. Robot is built by Boston Dynamics. Control algorithm is by IHMC. Video is real time.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas slanted cinder blocks

Published on Jul 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Atlas fast walking

Published on Jul 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Atlas wooden board with rubble

Published on Jul 8, 2015

----------

